# Does anyone remember Frankenstien Bicycles of Philadelphia, PA?



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi;

Does anyone remember Frankenstien Bicycles? There were off Broad street near the Drake Hotel. Are they still around? I have technical questions to ask the staff or people who know how to modify, or fabricate bicycles. I want to know what is possible. I am looking to have a frame built. I plan on going to Ed at La Suprema Bikes here in Tucson, AZ. Some questions have to do with modifications of parts, metalurgy, adapting old parts and new parts etc. Also what is available on the modern Market.


----------



## ericbaker (May 20, 2011)

Do you know of Via bikes?  Real Good People

http://www.bikeville.com


----------



## jackzayum (May 24, 2011)

Yeah I think I remember that Frankenstein Bicycles, I guess. Is that via Bicycles?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 24, 2011)

Yellow Jersey in Madison, WI will also do old fashioned frame repairs.  Also  look around for frame builders near you.


----------

